# Anyone make bug repellent?



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Before I started making soap my dd swore that 'old fashioned lye soap' helped keep mosquitoes and ticks away. We'd buy a year's supply at a time. Now I make it. Plain lard soap with a little coconut oil for some lather and whatever eo's I have on hand that supposedly help repel. I don't know if it *really* helps but she still says it does and seems to have everyone else convinced. So I continue to make it for my family.

Now this year I see my 2 yod is sensitive to bites like my firstborn was. They get large and red. I'm going to start washing her regularly with the soap but I'm wondering if using the eos in a lotion bar or a spray might help as well. I will not use DEET. And I do try to remember not to let the dc go out around dusk (except those who have chores).

So....does anyone make and use something like this? Does it work or is it a waste of EOs? And what about a balm to help soothe bites? Guess I need to start doing some homework.


----------



## laughter777 (Jun 16, 2008)

Not sure if this is similar, but I found this:
http://fiascofarm.com/herbs/oils.htm#fly

Whoops forgot the info, just gave site

This is a mixture of high quality therapeutic grade 100% pure essential oils: Citronella (W), Cedarwood (W), Eucalyptus (W), Geranium (especially known to deter ticks), Lavender, Lemon Grass (W), Peppermint and Tea Tree (O), plus a natural surfactant called Tween 20 (made from coconut oil and sorbitol (obtained from fruit); which keeps the oils dispersed in water for easy spray application.)


----------



## sunnygrl_ks (Oct 30, 2007)

I don't know alot about EO's yet, I do know some cause skin (internal)issues if applied too often. I don't know if the oils you would use to go in a bug repellent soap would have health issues or not... I have not had the opportunity to investigate it yet.... I have purchased some java citronella and BB's Bug B Gone "Bug-Be-Gone Blend - Our exclusive blend for chasing away 'skeeters and all manner of pesky flying critters has citronella, nepetalactone (concentrated catnip), lavender, and black pepper essential oil. Our blend has a generous helping of nepetalactone which is supposed to repel better than Deet.", with the intention of making some type of product. 
If you do find out that everything is good and causes on problems with long term exposure, I would HP your soap and add the EO's after it has Sap'd., thus preserving the "good" stuff.


----------



## Narrow Chance (Oct 29, 2007)

I make a 'Puppy' soap.. for ticks, fleas.. all that stuff.
Make it just like my regular soap.. only added tea tree oil, citrinella, and eucalyptus (sp), along with some peppermint leaves. 
Works wonders on our puppy. 
Hubby mistakenly grabbed a bar and used it in the ******* hot tub.. and swears by it.
He goes around singing.. 'There ain't no fleas on me.. there may be bugs on some of you lugs.. but there ain't no bugs on me!!" :biggrin


FYI.. I did it CP.. and used EO's.


----------

